# Jump pole sizes?



## ButtercupTheMini (Dec 31, 2014)

How thick of pipe should my mini horse jump poles be? How long should they be? We will probably make them of PVC pipe or something like that. Please help!


----------



## Max's Mom (Jan 1, 2015)

In a lot of shows they are 5 ft long. 1 1/2 inch pvc has worked well for us. You can even paint it if you use the right paint (I think it is the special Krylon spray for plastic).


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Jan 1, 2015)

Ours are 1 and 1/2 inches in diameter. The uprights sit in a pvc collar/connector that is bolted onto a square piece of plywood - approximately 12x12. The holders for the cross piece are big clamps that are easy to remove and replace - the cross piece simply sits on the handle part.

Another possibility if you want to change up the white is to wrap duct tape around - there are tons of color options now. Who knew duct tape would be a fashion statement?

The paint would be prettier and glossier - probably last longer too!

Have fun! Your avatar is cuter than cute! Is that Buttercup? Adorable!

And...........welcome to the forum !!!


----------



## ButtercupTheMini (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks, that was very helpful! And yes that is Buttercup


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Buttercup and Family..... another tip we were given was to make the standards a bit taller than they are at shows so that you, or a child, gets accustomed to lifting your arm up and over as you cross them. We did that and I think it really helped our grandkids...they weren't very tall at the time anyway so they learned to stretch a bit.

Sometimes I use cement blocks as the pole holders. They are a bit heavy, but are also low to the crown and portable (and easy to store during our long frozen winters)

I wouldn't have thought of this, but a friend said to keep an eye out for artificial flowers in garage sales, thrift stores, ...... dumpsters




. Then put these in front of your jump(s) so the pony gets accustomed to seeing 'stuff'

to jump over, or even just to pass by them. Once I started looking it was surprising how many cheap cheap cheap flowers I ran across.


----------

